# W tym roku plony są dwa razy mniejsze niż w zeszłym.



## Thomas1

_W tym roku plony są dwa razy mniejsze niż w zeszłym._

  Czy jest coś w tym zdaniu, co  budzi wasze zastrzeżenia?


----------



## .Jordi.

A powinno? Czy to pytanie jest podchwytliwe? 

Jak dla mnie wszystko jest w porządku z tym zdaniem.


----------



## majlo

Mnie również się wydaje, że z tym zdaniem jest wszystko w porządku. Ale któż to wie.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Czy jest coś w tym zdaniu, co budzi wasze zastrzeżenia?


Jedynie spodziewane ceny zywnosci


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 

Chodziło mi głównie o "dwa razy mniejsze". Niedawno na forum English Only wspomniałem, że taka konstrukcja jest jak najbardziej w porządku w polszczyźnie. Mieliśmy tam dyskusję o tym, że takie sformułowanie nie ma sensu, dosłownie jest "nielogiczne" według _native speakerów_. Bardzo mnie to zdziwiło. Po dyskusji zacząłem mieć wątpliwości, czy aby dobrze pamiętam jak się jeszcze mówi po polsku.  Wasze odpowiedzi mnie uspokoiły. 

Bezier spokojna głowa, to były tylko ćwiczenia.


----------



## majlo

Można się spierać, czy "dwukrotnie mniejsze" nie byłoby lepsze, ale nic nielogicznego w "dwa razy mniejsze" nie widzę.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Można się spierać, czy "dwukrotnie mniejsze" nie byłoby lepsze, ale nic nielogicznego w "dwa razy mniejsze" nie widzę.


 
Rzeczywiście, gdyby doszukiwać się matematycznej logiki, to można byłoby udowadniać, że wyrażenie nie jest idealne.  „Plony wynoszą tylko połowę zeszłorocznych” spełniałoby ten wymóg lepiej. W niektórych językach jest to forma zalecana. Jednakże jest to utarty od wieków sposób wyrażania się po polsku, i zaakceptowany.


----------



## kknd

Wydaje się, że jest to analogia do wyrażenia _dwa razy [dwukrotnie] większy_, które chyba nie wzbudza tyle zastrzeżeń, co poprzednie. Zdania z wyrażeniami _wynosić połowę_ i _wynosić dwukrotność_ wydają się być precyzyjniejsze, choć poprzednie mają utarte tożsame z tymi znaczenie. Prawdopodobnie z powodu tego typu niejasności wprowadzono zapis oraz język matematyczny…


----------

